# Undescended testicles?



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico went to the vets for his four month old shots yesterday and we inquired about an early neutering. Well that is going not to happen, his belly is as smooth as a baby's bum, except for the penis of course. About what age do the testicles appear?
He didn't get his shots as he had a rumbly tummy. He keeps eating leaves. When we go for walks my husband scouts the ground ahead looking for stray leaves but he waits in the backyard for an errant leaf to fall and fall they do, rgiht into his mouth.
He now weighs six and one half pounds at four months and the vets says that he is about two thirds his adult weight. His parents were ten and eight pounds and the kennel (Elite Havanese) tends to have smaller dogs.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd had both of his when I picked him up at 9 weeks. 
My cat Tucker on the other hand only had one and so they ended up doing a Neuter/exploratory surgery to get both of them. 
He has a scar (like a spay incision) on his belly and his recovery time was closer to a spay surgery (about a week) but he did fine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By four months of age both testicles should be down and easy to find. There is still a chance of them decending, but it isn't as likely at this point. When he is neutered, they may have to do exploratory surgery as Eva mentioned above.

Not that it matters, but do you know who Chico's breeder is? Elite Havanese is a group of breeders from what I understand.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

*undescended testicles*

Sorry about the name of the name of the breeders. It is Seantiago Havanese a part of Elite.. I think I will give them a call right now and see what they say.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe they will offer to cover some of the additional expense of the neuter, assuming this neuter will cost more than a standard sterilization surgery.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

deejay said:


> Chico went to the vets for his four month old shots yesterday and we inquired about an early neutering. Well that is going not to happen, his belly is as smooth as a baby's bum, except for the penis of course. About what age do the testicles appear?
> He didn't get his shots as he had a rumbly tummy. He keeps eating leaves. When we go for walks my husband scouts the ground ahead looking for stray leaves but he waits in the backyard for an errant leaf to fall and fall they do, rgiht into his mouth.
> He now weighs six and one half pounds at four months and the vets says that he is about two thirds his adult weight. His parents were ten and eight pounds and the kennel (Elite Havanese) tends to have smaller dogs.


 What did your vet say?


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

The vet was not concerned about it. It was when I decided to make an appointment for his neutering surgery the staff mentioned it. He has an appointment for when he is six months. I just talked to the breeder and she says it is late and they probably won't come down. She said the surgery is a bit more complicated and the recovery a bit longer. She will pay any extra costs and we all ready get the neutering costs back from her.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am sorry about your furbaby but on the brighter side it sounds like your breeder is a quality one that is good.*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

deejay said:


> Chico went to the vets for his four month old shots yesterday and we inquired about an early neutering. Well that is going not to happen, his belly is as smooth as a baby's bum, except for the penis of course. About what age do the testicles appear?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I sold a male puppy that didn't have a testicle descended and found out from the buyer about it. I asked my vet about it and he said the dog was too young to chart it and to give it time to come down. Then I got on the net and found that some come down at a year but it's rare they come down that late.
> Here's a link to early sputer that's worth thinking about: http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Deejay, I'm so glad to read that your breeder will help you out with any additional costs. That is admirable!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Deejay, I'm so glad to read that your breeder will help you out with any additional costs. That is admirable!


We did quite a bit of research before we bought Chico and we thought that the breeder would back up her puppies. We knew that all the health testing had been done and we met Chico parents and a couple of grandparents.We had made the mistake of buying our first toy poodle from a backyard breeder almost nine years ago. She was registered but there had been no testing, genetic or otherwise. She had many orthopedic surgeries in her life along with other health problems. She died after eight painful years and about twelve thousand dollars in vet bills. She had a wonderful personality and I cry still over her life and death. We swore no puppies from byb or pet stores or mills. Most of the time you get what you pay for.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wise words, deejay. I'm sorry for what you went through to get to the point of finding Chico and his breeder.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like you have good advice from your vet and a great breeder to pay the cost. Good luck.


----------

